# Bees keep leaving the hive



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

Just to be sure... is all of the wood sprayed with the lemongrass oil? whats the deal with that anyway?
The hornets will easily demolish a bee hive if they find it so definitely get rid of the hornets.
There is a video on youtube 30 hornets vs 30000 bees. 
If you watch this video you will forever kill every hornet you see.. Even if you are a buddhist.


----------



## CreamPuffFarm (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess the lemongrass oil is sometimes recommended to entice a swarm to stay. I've read about it, too, but haven't used it. I didn't ask her exactly where she sprayed it, I just assumed inside.

She just now told me that they aren't hornets, but are bumblebees. Would moving the hive 1/4 mile away be beneficial until she can deal with this problem? 
(P.S. I'm a Baptist, but I'd still kill hornets.)


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

If they're bumbles, they won't harm her honey bees...just compete with 'em for pollinating rights a bit...so no, they don't explain the abscondings at all.
After your reply on the other thread, the LGO is gonna have to be my #1 suspect...using too much can be worse than using none.
Also, as Raider Sidetrack said, SBBs left open can cause abscondings, especially in TBHs...I give mine "better ventilation" by using top entrances, and allowing a Langstroth-like "bee space" between & above the Top Bars...and I coat both the top & bottom of the lid with tinfoil for insulation...it gets REALLY hot in a wooden box in direct sunlight down here!


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

The 30 hornets vs 30k bees video is a japanese hornet or something that's the size of your hand (I think it's 4" long). That's not a normal "United States" hornet.



Keefis said:


> Just to be sure... is all of the wood sprayed with the lemongrass oil? whats the deal with that anyway?
> The hornets will easily demolish a bee hive if they find it so definitely get rid of the hornets.
> There is a video on youtube 30 hornets vs 30000 bees.
> If you watch this video you will forever kill every hornet you see.. Even if you are a buddhist.


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

tsk said:


> The 30 hornets vs 30k bees video is a japanese hornet or something that's the size of your hand (I think it's 4" long). That's not a normal "United States" hornet.


Probably came from a nuclear bomb test or something.


----------



## CreamPuffFarm (Apr 28, 2011)

It sounds like the LGO is the problem. I will ask her how much she used and if she has one that is not sprayed she can try again with.
Thanks for all the replies and suggestions.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Four drops of LGO is plenty. More is too much. Less won't hurt. A couple of bottles of rubbing alcohol might help wash out the LGO and then leave it in the sun until all of that evaporates.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

I was told that yes LGO attracts bees, but once they are in the hive that they actually try to get it out. I've heard and tried to put the LGO on a small paper in a small plastic bag(I have 2x2 bags) and once the hive gets in there I take it out. This is from guildies who learned it from Randy Oliver.


----------



## CreamPuffFarm (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the discussion and suggestions.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

When I use lgo in a bait hive I use 1 drop at entrance and about two or three inside the box. I always close the entrance (I use SBB's) for a day, have had a better non-abscond rate since then with installed bees. I never use lgo in a hive that I'm installing a swarm in, only bait boxes if I don't have any spare old brood frames available..


----------

